# Question seeking Answer on Bloodline.



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

I have had Layla for a year now and she means the world to me, and I would love to find her blood line. The person that I recived her from I'm pretty sure doesnt have papers for her parents. could I possibly do a DNA test or something along the lines of that our could I in pregnate her with a pitbull that has papers and then get papers for the litter.....I'm sorry but I'm new to all of the and would love to be educated please help



Roy Medina


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

impregnating her just to get papers for the litter?... no no no not only a bad idea but that doesn't work that way. you need both parents to be registered to have any kind of real papers


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

no....
if you didnt get papers from the breeder she nor her pups can be registered. Also, you should decide whether or not you want to produce more animals in the pound. Breeding is not about putting two pretty animals together. There is much more that goes into it. Papers are really irrelevant. Knowing the history of the dog is very important. One must take into account the health and confirmation of the parents and grandparents when choosing a mate for your dog. For instance , since you do not know the bloodline of the dog your dog may carry certain recessive genes that you would not want to spread to her puppies. to pick a proper mate, you have to know what to breed to and what not to breed to. Lastly, there is the issue of health testing. For instance, I bought my dogs from breeders that health test all their stock. So it helps me to determine which dogs I will use and which breedings. If I have a dog with hips that are not superb , then I will try to match her or him with the dog that has good or excellent hips. so you see, if you wanted to do the breed a favor you will leave breeding to professionals. And I do not say this to be rude only to make you aware that there is a lot more that goes into breeding besides paperwork.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah no. No papers or bloodlines for ya. Sorry, this is an age old story. It sucks, so remember.... next time you shop dogs, do your research first


----------



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

thanks learned alot


----------

